# Weird looking TOC bike....



## IngoMike (Nov 29, 2017)

The local John Steinbeck Museum on Cannery Row closed and I ended up buying 15 large scale panels of miscellaneous old black and white photos of Historical Monterey.  There is one picture of a bicycle, and it is a weird looking frame. Check it out...



 


 
Funky....


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 30, 2017)

It's a kid's bike and designed so the little rider can reach the handlebars. Does look weird though!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 30, 2017)

Steinbeck is one of the Greats!


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 30, 2017)

What a great purchase.  How big are the panels and what are you going to do with them?


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like a tall frame and a short kid.

Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sprung fork with different sized wheels too!


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 30, 2017)

Those prints are fantastic. 
Cannery Row is a great historical experience. Visited from Canada last year.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Sprung fork with different sized wheels too!




Wow Mike great EYE dude!


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 30, 2017)

I like the really short top tube and down tube, and the little chainring. Good eye on the sprung fork, must have been a well to do family, and thank you for confirming the different wheel size, I was thinking they were different sizes, but my eyes were not completely sure. 
 I ended up with 15 panels; 6 of them are 4' x 8' x 3/4" hardwood that weighs 72# each, these are stupid big and heavy so I will be cutting them down to manageable sizes; a couple 2' x 8' x 3/4", which will be trimmed, and the rest are manageable 4' x 6' x 1/8" hardboard. I am going to be mounting as many of the the most interesting ones as possible in my loft entry space like wallpaper.
 I was only interested and initially purchased two panels, the bicycle panel being the main attraction, but the meuseum Curator wanted me to have them all, so I took her lowball offer for all the panels. I had to rent a trailer to get them to my place, but it was worth the effort, they are currently airing out in my warehouse garage and will be cut down to size this weekend. She had a lot of first edition books, antique furniture, and a Steinbeck typewriter from the Cottage, but I think he hand wrote most of the good stuff.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey Mike, do not tell me they replaced the Steinbeck museum with a video arcade or a T-shirt shop. Please say it isn't so.


----------



## IngoMike (Dec 1, 2017)

Nope, the building was sold so the Museum got the 90 day notice, just like I am waiting for. The new owners are nice enough, but they are going to turn the building into two Condo's, I talked to them and their interest is in the $. The Museum was offered some space down the street, but the landlords are silly heads, and want your first born, a personal guarantee, a buyout clause, and a percentage of sales. The landlords own most of Cannery Row and I would think that a Steinbeck Museum would be a draw, or at least a novelty, but not when the $ of square footage is involved.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 3, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> Nope, the building was sold so the Museum got the 90 day notice, just like I am waiting for. The new owners are nice enough, but they are going to turn the building into two Condo's, I talked to them and their interest is in the $. The Museum was offered some space down the street, but the landlords are silly heads, and want your first born, a personal guarantee, a buyout clause, and a percentage of sales. The landlords own most of Cannery Row and I would think that a Steinbeck Museum would be a draw, or at least a novelty, but not when the $ of square footage is involved.



I'd give you a Like for this post, because it's a good one, but damn, it's such a shame. The greed never fails to amaze me.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 5, 2017)

Really sorry to hear this. I know his grand niece, her grandmother was his sister. She and her husband are restoring the cottage in Carmel where he wrote. It was her Great Grandparents vacation/beach cottage built turn of the century or so. She says it was really just a hunting/fishermans shack but the family kept adding rooms over the decades. According to her they have a closet full of signed first additions and when they need some cash for work on the house they put a couple up for auction with rare book dealers.

She says the worst part is going down to work on it on a weekend and going out front in her bathrobe with a cup of coffee at 8am to get the Sunday paper and the yard is full of a bus load of Japanese Tourists taking her picture with bed head and bathrobe. Wonder if any of the old family bikes are still around the house!

Gary


----------

